# Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?



## Ion (7. Februar 2014)

*Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Moin

Kennt ihr das? Ihr habt über 130 Spiele im Steam, 20 bei Origin und 5 bei Uplay und sitzt vor dem PC und wisst nicht was ihr spielen sollt?
So geht es mir seit einiger Zeit. 

Ich hab einfach kein Spiel mehr, was einfach Spaß macht. Der letzte richtige Kracher war Dishonored, das hat mich dermaßen in seinen Bann gezogen das ich alles um mich herum vergessen konnte.
So etwas suche ich erneut.

Ich suche hierbei Ausnahmetitel, Spieleperlen, gerne auch Indie-Titel, fernab vom aktuellen Mainstream-Quatsch alá AC4, CoD usw.
Spiele die einem zum denken anregen, durch ihre Art und Weise besonders überzeugen usw.

Habt ihr vielleicht Spiele-Tipps auf die das zutrifft?


----------



## doceddy (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Dann poste doch am besten die Liste deiner Spiele 
Sonst würde ich empfehlen Metro Bücher zu lesen und dann die beiden Spiele zu spielen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. Februar 2014)

Ganz einfach. SimCity4!
Gerade für 2,50 bei Steam.
Wenn man sich da reinfuchst, kann man hunderte Stunden an einer Stadt verbringen. Ich habs früher nächtelang gezockt  und es wurde nicht langweilig.
Dagegen sieht das neue SC wie ein Idiotentest aus.


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Was für Spiele magst du denn? 
In der letzten Zeit habe ich sehr viel Warframe, Prison Architect, MGR, EVE und Gamedev Tycoon gezockt. Weiß nicht ob dir irgendwas davon zusagt 
Grim Dawn ist grad in der Alpha und macht auch schon viel Spaß. Hab da nun, ich glaub, 20 Spielstunden und momentan ist es halt auf Eis weil ich auf Akt II warte. 
Ich hatte auch wirklich viel Spaß mit XCom Enemy Unknown. 
Wolf Among us, Walking Dead, The Stanley Parable, 
Spec Ops The Line ist auch ein ziemlich gutes Spiel. Witcher 2 oder Dawn of War schon gespielt? Wargame, Saints Row 3/4, Total War Serie, Red Orchestra 2, Mount & Blade, Onimuscha 3, Mafia 2, Kerbal Space Program, FTL, Fallout, Fear, Dragon Age, DmC, Deus Ex, MGS, Dark Souls, Darksiders, Alan Wake, Red Faction, Singularity, Mirrors Edge, Metro, Stalker, Bioshock... Es gibt viel zu viele Spiele


----------



## Ion (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Ich vermisse ein Spiel mit der Atmosphäre von Dishonored, dem Soundtrack von Mass Effect und dem Spielgefühl, das mir diverse Indie-Titel geben.


----------



## addicTix (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Was hält dich davon ab die Spiele zu spielen, die du noch spielen wolltest ? 



*Spiele die mich, wenn man sich ein wenig reinsteigert, sehr gefesselt haben:*
-SimCity 4 und 5 ( 4 war allerdings eindeutig besser )
-Team Fortress 2
-Terraria
-Starbound
-Far Cry 3
-Skyrim
*und ein ganz besonderer Kandidat:* Garry's Mod ( durch die vielen Spiel-Modi wie Build, RP, TTT etc. ist es wirklich sehr abwechslungsreich und macht mit mehreren Freunden noch mehr spaß )


----------



## Cross-Flow (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Es gibt wirklich viele gute Spiele. XCom Enemy Unknown ( wurde schon genannt ) und Deus Ex 3 ( du hast es, aber auch schon gespielt ? ) gehören auf jeden Fall dazu. Schau dir mal noch die 2 Aquanox Teile an, die fesseln einen wirklich.

 Blood Dragon könntest du dir eventuell auch mal antun, sicher es sind jetzt keine 10+ Stunden zu Spielen aber es ist ein stimmiges Game. Warcraft 3 + Add on TFT solltest du dir auch mal antun, solltest du es nicht kennen. Aber wer kennt es nicht ?


----------



## Buddhafliege (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Ein Spiel das bei mir mindestens einmal am Tag läuft (zumindest eine Runde) ist *Smite* ist von HiRez und ich find's der knaller 3rd Person MoBa ein Kumpel ist von MoBas nicht so begeistert aber auch der spielt es. Ist halt nicht das aufgeregt rumgeklicke sonder WASD Steuerung und hat auch andere intressante Spielmodi außer dem normalen mit 3 Lanes. Hab das auch schon nächte lang gezockt am Wochenende. Macht immer wieder Spaß und ich spiel es jetzt schon seit gut 1 Jahr.


----------



## azzih (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Civ 5 mit Gods&Kings und Brave New World. Bald kommt sone Complete Edition und beim Keyhändler deines Vertrauens kriegst du alles zusammen denk ich für knapp 20€ (Game of the Year Edition +BnW).
Hunderte Stunden hab ich da reininvestiert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Saboteur das GTA im WW II


----------



## Yellowbear (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



azzih schrieb:


> Civ 5 mit Gods&Kings und Brave New World. Bald kommt sone Complete Edition und beim Keyhändler deines Vertrauens kriegst du alles zusammen denk ich für knapp 20€ (Game of the Year Edition +BnW).
> Hunderte Stunden hab ich da reininvestiert


 
Auch im aktuellen Humblebundle für weniger Geld und ohne zwielichtigen Keyhändler^^.


----------



## Galford (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Versuch es doch mal mit Ride to Hell Retribution. Okay, Scherz beiseite. 

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, welches wie Dishonored von Arkane stammt. 
Dead Space 1 und 2.


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Tja, schwierig jemandem den man nicht kennt einen Geheimtipp zu empfehlen. Ich denke jeder hat ein paar Spiele die man auch mit null Motivation starten kann und sofort setzt der "Suchtfaktor" wieder ein. Das ging mir in letzter Zeit mit Defense Grid und Supreme Commander Forged Alliance so. Eigentlich keine Lust für gar nichts gehabt und plötzlich war doch der halbe Sonntag rum. Du scheinst aber eher was mit Story zu suchen, vielleicht wäre Dragon Age Origins eine Option, das scheinst du ja noch nicht zu haben.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Also Ich spiel zurzeit viel Borderlands 2, macht viel spaß vorallem wenn man es mit Freunden zockt  ich glaub 165 stunden bei nem Spiel mit einer Kampagne sind aussagekräftig


----------



## Ion (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Ich danke euch schon mal für die genannten Tipps, da sind ein paar neue Spiele dabei die ich noch nicht kenne. 
Eine gute Story ist eher nebensächlich, mir fehlt die Fähigkeit mich im Spiel darauf zu konzentrieren. Ich achte daher eher auf Spielspaß, Atmosphäre und vorallem* Glaubwürdigkeit.*

Spiele die ich noch spielen wollte:
Half Minute Hero (benötigt zwingend Controller, hab keinen)
Dungeons
Day One (habs mal angefangen, war aber eher mittelmäßig, allerdings mit Potenzial, ich warte da auf Patches)
Galaxy on Fire 2
Rome 2 (warte noch auf Patches)
X Rebirth (das wäre *der* Kandidat für mich, bei dem Start den die hingelegt haben, aber aktuell noch nicht spielbar für mich)

Größte Fehlkäufe bis jetzt:
Borderlands 2 und Supreme Commander 2 (Border macht einfach keinen Spaß, es hat keine Atmosphäre wegen nicht vorhandenen Soundtrack und SupCom 2 ist eine Beleidigung für jeden der den Vorgänger ausbiebig gespielt hat)
C&C 4 (dazu brauche ich nichts zu sagen)


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Bei SupCom 2 scheinen sich ja alle einig zu sein. 

Was hält dich von Rome 2 ab? Ich hab da schon 130 h drauf, mir machts Spass. Sicher, die KI hat ihre Schwächen, aber kennt man das anderst in der Serie?


----------



## PadMoloy (8. Februar 2014)

Tomb Raider finde ich relativ gut gelungen.
Dark Messiah kann ich auch empfehlen


----------



## Ion (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Ich hatte Rome 2 zeitnah nach Release angefangen zu spielen. Mich haben dann Feinde angegriffen mit nur 1 Trupp Soldaten und das jede Runde. Die Performance war überdies grottig! Das hat mich schon sehr abgeschreckt. 
Rome 1 habe ich geliebt (bestimmt auch 200h auf dem Konto)

Das neue Tomb Raider finde ich leider zu vorhersehbar. Ich gehe auf eine Leiter und weiß bereits vorher, *da* passiert wieder was. Die "geheimen" Gräber werden mir mit blickenden Anzeigen nahezu auf dem Silbertablett serviert. Ne Leute, das ist mir eindeutig zu blöd 
Und dann noch diese Quick Time Events die 5-6x schief gehen ...


----------



## xpSyk (8. Februar 2014)

Wenn dus noch nicht gespielt hast: * Bioshock Infinite * und * Spec-Ops: The Line *


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

In letzter Zeit spiele ich sehr gerne Hitman: Absolution. Zig Lösungswege machen den hohen Wiederspielwert für mich aus. Auch nach mehreren Durchgängen hat man noch nicht alles gesehen, da einem das Spiel nicht wie andere alle Nase lang irgendwas einblendet, was wie zu machen ist, sondern nur mögliche Ansätze bietet. Dazu noch tolle Technik und sehr abwechslungsreiche schöne Levels. Schon alleine die Vogelscheuchenmission mit den Killernonnen ist genial gemacht. Die Missionen mit dem Rating "Lautloser Killer" zu beenden erfordert schon ein bisschen Grips.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Naja borderlands is Geschmackssache mag net jeder


----------



## Asteroids (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Wenn du auf Strategiespiele stehst, dann ist Civilization 5 sehr zu empfehlen. Gibt es gerade noch als Humble Bundle. Günstiger kriegst du das Spiel mit allen Addons aktuell nicht.

Mein all time favourite in Sachen Strategie ist Crusader Kings 2. Kein Strategiespiel hat das Feudalsystem mit all seinen Intrigen, Betrügern etc. besser rübergebracht. Es ist aber bockschwer in das Spiel reinzukommen.

Crusader Kings 2 ist auch ein Blick wert, wenn du auf Game of Thrones stehst. Crusader Kings ist mit seinen Dynastien und Machtkämpfen eigentlich nichts anderes. Übrigens gibt es auch einen genialen Game of Thrones-Mod zu dem Spiel. 

Wenn du nicht so auf die Strategieschiene abfährst, dann empfehle ich dir im Actionbereich Hitman Absolution. Die Stimmung und Atmosphäre ist in dem Spiel sehr gelungen. Die verschiedenen Lösungswege erhöhen exorbitant die Wiederspielbarkeit.

Als Adventuretipp habe ich noch The Walking Dead (das habe ich in deiner Liste jetzt nicht gefunden). In diesem Adventure kannst du so RICHTIG mal wieder in eine andere Welt eintauchen.

Als nettes düsteres Jump'n'Run hätte ich noch Deadlight im Angebot. Deadlight gibt es für wenige Euro. Schaue es dir mal an!


----------



## Infernix (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Also bei mir war das zuletzt Don't Starve. Einfach, weil es so unvemittelt daherkommt. Leicht einzusteigen, aber viel zu entdecken und schwierig, zu überleben. Und wenn man es dann mit seinem Mühsam erarbeiteten Wissen schafft, etwas gutes aufzubauen, freut man sich über jeden geschlachteten Truthahn, als hätte man ihn in echt gegessen.


----------



## debalz (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

How to Survive 
Nether
Insurgency


----------



## Asteroids (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Infernix schrieb:


> Also bei mir war das zuletzt Don't Starve. Einfach, weil es so unvemittelt daherkommt. Leicht einzusteigen, aber viel zu entdecken und schwierig, zu überleben. Und wenn man es dann mit seinem Mühsam erarbeiteten Wissen schafft, etwas gutes aufzubauen, freut man sich über jeden geschlachteten Truthahn, als hätte man ihn in echt gegessen.


 
Man darf diesen wunderschönen Tim-Burton-Look dabei nicht vergessen.  

Herrlich.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Dann habe ich einen passenden Anwärter für dich, welchen ich vor Kurzem erst gespielt habe - *NaissanceE* Ist bei Steam erhältlich.

Die Erfahrung ist sehr ungewöhnlich, es gibt keine Gegner oder Feinde, nur Maschinen, Funktionen, Rätsel und Wegfindung, einen verdammt guten Soundtrack und eine wirklich spannende Spielerfahrung. Habe sehr viel Zeit mit staunen, zuhören, suchen&finden wie auch Screenshots schießen verbracht, daher hatte ich eine Spielzeit von rund 9H und das Teil in 2 Sessions aufgesaugt, ich kam nicht mehr davon weg.

Wenn Du nach etwas Neuem suchst, ist das wie gemacht.

*Ein paar Impressionen (eigene Screenshots)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arti.86 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Oder ein paar klassiker: doom3 und unreal1 und unreal the awakenig und farcry 1


----------



## Ion (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Danke euch vielmals 

Ich steuere selbst mal einen Titel dazu, quasi zur "Sammlung" 

Steamworld Dig

Habs die Tage mal bei GoG gekauft, macht echt Laune


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Gerne doch 

Zwar noch nicht erschienen, aber evtl. ist ja auch Thief etwas für dich? Wird sicherlich an den Mainstream angepasst sein und nicht mehr wie die ersten 2 Teile sein, doch kann man alle heute üblichen Hilfsmittel im Spiel deaktivieren (durch Wände hören etc.), vielleicht ist die Story nicht übel, mal sehen.


----------



## Shona (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> Zwar noch nicht erschienen, aber evtl. ist ja auch Thief etwas für dich? Wird sicherlich an den Mainstream angepasst sein und nicht mehr wie die ersten 2 Teile sein, doch kann man alle heute üblichen Hilfsmittel im Spiel deaktivieren (durch Wände hören etc.), vielleicht ist die Story nicht übel, mal sehen.


 Kannst ja schonmal reinschauen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gXnl5iv6Ik


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Oha, erstes Kapitel bereits einsehbar? Immer wieder erstaunlich, bin aber auch froh, dass es fleißige Lets Player gibt, das sind die besten Eindrücke, die man von einem Spiel bekommen kann, zumindest blieb ich so vor schwerwiegenden Fehlkäufen verschont.

Die ganzen Testseiten taugen ja leider nichts mehr, haufenweise Spolier auf der ersten Seite, immer wieder zu hohe Bewertungen, verwässerte Fazite. Danke für den Link


----------



## Shona (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> Oha, erstes Kapitel bereits einsehbar?


 Ist ein Preview das Gronkh von Square Enix bekommen hat, er kann Kapitel 1 und 4 spielen aber es gibt noch keine Story in dem Sinne. Erzählt er aber alles^^


----------



## debalz (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Habe am Wochenende mit nem Kumpel "Hard Reset" incl DLC durchgezockt - war cool


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Februar 2014)

Spaß sehe ich als Definitionssache.

Ich habe Spaß dran, wenn mich ein Spiel fordert.

In CS bin ich ne absolute Niete, aber Spiele es trotzdem immer wieder gerne.
Weil ich es so lange probiere, bis ich es schaffe (Jetzt gerade mal durch jede Schwierigkeitsstufe der CZ-Kampangne).

Das gleiche mache ich gerade bei dem neuen Spiel "Banished" durch.

Und DAS macht verdammt süchtig!

Du vergisst echt die Zeit dabei.

Kleiner Tipp: Nur nicht hektisch werden und die Ressourcen immer im Blick behalten.

MfG


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Shona schrieb:


> Ist ein Preview das Gronkh von Square Enix bekommen hat, er kann Kapitel 1 und 4 spielen aber es gibt noch keine Story in dem Sinne. Erzählt er aber alles^^


 
Tja, die Preview von Gronkh hat mir bereits nicht gefallen und der Test dazu von Gamestar gibt dem Spiel den Rest.

1. Die Wachen reagieren merkwürdig, 2 Schalter aus 1x Reaktion -> was soll das?
2. man schaut um eine Ecke (Kiste) und wird nicht gesehen, obwohl der Blitz alles aufhellt?
3. die Stadt ist völlig leblos, nur Wachen auf der Straße
4. die Wege sind konstruiert, so auch die Scripte für NPC Interaktion
5. überall liegt Krempel zum Sammeln rum, in einer Gasse gibt es Pfeile, direkt neben Bettler Hab&Gut zum Klauen....

Allein das überall etwas zum Sammeln da ist, genügt mir schon das Spiel nicht anzufassen, mensch wir spielen einen Dieben. Schade, hatte gehofft das es wenigstens passabel werden würde, aber so? 

Sollten für den TO o.g. Gründe kein Hindernis sein, viel Spaß


----------



## Shona (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> Tja, die Preview von Gronkh hat mir bereits nicht gefallen und der Test dazu von Gamestar gibt dem Spiel den Rest.
> 
> 1. Die Wachen reagieren merkwürdig, 2 Schalter aus 1x Reaktion -> was soll das?
> 2. man schaut um eine Ecke (Kiste) und wird nicht gesehen, obwohl der Blitz alles aufhellt?
> ...


 Das ist aber Thief und war auch immer so^^ 
Außerdem ist es nur eine Preview die nicht wirklich was mit dem fertigen Spiel zu tun hat 
Würde somit warten bis das Spiel raus ist und dann nochmal schauen ob sie was geändert haben daran oder ob es immer noch so ist 

Kannst ja mal http://de.twitch.tv/directory/game/Thief durchsuchen und einen Live Stream schauen, weil das Spiel heute bei den Amis released wurde.


----------



## Ion (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Thief = Mainstream-Quatsch
Wer mehr erwartet, wird definitiv enttäuscht und ist selbst Schuld. Ich warte bis ich das Spiel günstig schießen kann, den Vollpreis ist das niemals wert. 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit Banished, das habe ich aktuell im Visier, warte nur auf Lohn


----------



## Shona (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Ion schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit Banished, das habe ich aktuell im Visier, warte nur auf Lohn


 hier Shining Rock Software bekommst du es für 15€ DRM-Frei + Steam Key aber nur wenn du PP (PP + KK geht auch, muss dafür nichtmal angemeldet sein) oder Amazon payment hast


----------



## Ion (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Zu Thief reicht mir folgende Aussage von Gamestar:



> *Technik-Probleme*: Unsere Testversion litt unter  erheblichen technischen Problemen. So wurden Spielstände teils  unbrauchbar, die Framerate brach mitunter spürbar ein, und auf manchen  Systemen kam es zu hässlichen Tearing-Effekten. Außerdem ließ sich die  Auflösung nicht auf allen Testrechnern anpassen, das Spiel lief trotz  anderslautender Einstellungen weiterhin in Full-HD. Auch die deutsche  Tonspur verursachte Probleme: Gerade in Zwischensequenzen war die  Sprachausgabe oft merklich asynchron zum Bild, die Lautstärke wirkte  insgesamt schlecht abgemischt und war häufig zu leise. Laut Publisher  Square Enix arbeiten die Entwickler bis zum Release noch an diesen  Problemen, einige davon haben sie schon während unseres Tests gelöst,  etwa die kaputten Saves.​ Thief hinterlässt uns so, wie es uns begrüßt hat: unbefriedigend.  Dazwischen steckt ein ordentliches, manchmal aufrichtig spaßiges Spiel,  das so viel mehr hätte sein können, als es letztlich ist. Ein echtes  Thief zum Beispiel. Oder ein Deus Ex in Steampunk. So ist es von beidem  ein bisschen. Und nichts davon richtig.





Ich hoffe ich finde mit Banished ein Spiel das nicht einfach nur Mainstream ist. Oh man, wie ich diesen Mainstream hasse! -.-


----------



## Shona (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Ähm du hast den ersten Satz aber schon gelesen oder?^^
"*Unsere Testversion* litt unter  erheblichen technischen Problemen"

Außerdem "*Laut Publisher  Square Enix arbeiten die Entwickler bis zum Release noch an diesen  Problemen, einige davon haben sie schon während unseres Tests gelöst,  etwa die kaputten Saves*"

Die haben nicht das vollständige Spiel sondern nur diese Preview, da würde ich das nicht so ernst nehmen 
Die Preview ist ansich eine Demo und das die weder vollständig noch Bugfrei ist oder teilweise nichtmal dem Endprodukt ähnelt sollte klar sein.

Erstmal abwarten bis das Spiel released ist, in Amerika wurde es z. B. gestern released somit könnten in englischer Form schon Test da sein, ansonsten weiter Tee trinken^^

Des Weiteren gebe ich zumindest Null auf die Spieleteste von Zeitschriften/Onlinemagazinen da warte ich eher aur einen guten Deal (5-10€) und hole mir das Spiel dann eben später und entscheide selbst ob es schlecht ist oder nicht. Wobei ich Thief schon für 35€ in England vorbstellt habe und bis das da ist sind die ersten Patches schon draußen


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Solch derben Bugs werden es sicherlich nicht in die Finalversion schaffen, das wäre übel 

Bei der Preview von Gronkh konnte man die Probleme auch sehr gut sehen, das hat bei dem guten Herren ganz schön übel geruckelt. Falls das keinem aufgefallen sein sollte, wird wohl zufrieden sein


----------



## Shona (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> Solch derben Bugs werden es sicherlich nicht in die Finalversion schaffen, das wäre übel
> 
> Bei der Preview von Gronkh konnte man die Probleme auch sehr gut sehen, das hat bei dem guten Herren ganz schön übel geruckelt. Falls das keinem aufgefallen sein sollte, wird wohl zufrieden sein


 Ganz gewiss nicht vor allem da das Spiel schon seit gut 3 Monaten fertig ist^^ Muss ja auch gespresst werden somit gebt keine Heller auf solche Bewertungen von Vorabversionen.

Aber Gronkh darf schon spielen  Somit bekommt man schonmal einen Eindruck vom fertigen produkt xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEPihxJH6Ks


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Lexx (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Banished!


----------



## Psychopath (25. Februar 2014)

Ohne grosses denken und was spass macht

Serious sam 2nd encounter
Am bessen im lan...
Dauer drücken der linken maustaste  :daumen


----------



## Maggolos (4. März 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Deus Ex 1 und Human Revolution ?


----------



## cherry_coke (4. März 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Ich habe auch das Problem, dass ich mich nur schwer auf ein Spiel einlassen kann. Nachdem ich mir im Januar dann eine neue Grafikkarte gegönnt habe, wollte ich nur mal ein Spiel antesten und habe mir "Far Cry 3" gekauft. Ich habe seit Jahren keinen Shooter mehr gespielt und wollte wie gesagt nur mal ein bisschen schauen, was sich bei Shootern so getan hat: Am Ende bin ich voll drauf hängen geblieben und musste gleich 6 Stunden am Stück zocken. Das Spiel war/ist wirklich genial.

Ich glaube das Problem ist einfach, dass man von der Masse an Spielen einfach übersättigt ist und gar nicht weiß, was man zuerst spielen soll. Man muss sich einfach mal ein Game wie FC3, AC4, Bioshock usw. nehmen und sich "zwingen" zu zocken. Wenn man dann einmal dabei ist, macht das zocken auch wieder tierischen Spaß.

Was ich aktuell auch empfehlen kann ist "Castlevania 2". War auch anfangs skeptisch und habe es dann mit einem Kumpel angefangen zu zocken. Nach dem zähen Einstieg hat es mich dann auch überzeugt.


----------



## wievieluhr (4. März 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

SUPER HEXAGON = SUCHT PUR

kostet 2,50€ und isn indie Game.... fängst dann an wirklich um jede Sekunde zu suchten ....
wird zwischendrin immer mal angeschmissen
(= geschicklichkeit.... schwerer als Flappy birds - aber auch schneller hübscher kreativer verwirrender  
bei steamstore seite fehlt eigentlich der TAG Epilepsie )

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2014)

Men of War ist ein RTS Spiel habe 3 Wochen für den Single Player auf Easy gebraucht  Ich glaune das war Assault Squad oder Team ))


----------



## wievieluhr (10. März 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

ok..... ich hab mir am wochenende das neue Assassins Creed geholt ... mmoga 30 euro ......

ich sog nur: jo ho jo ho, piraten habens gut ......

hab wirklich 2 tage durchgesuchtelt....
1. wahnsinnig hübsch
2. dad atmosphere....
3. Langzeitspaß 

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## debalz (10. März 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

apropos Suchtpotential:

Defense Grid - The Awakening

bestes Towerdefensegame ever!!


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Bei vielen Threads dieser Art kann man sich die Suche nach dem "richtigen" Spiel sparen. Bei nicht wenigen ist es einfach Überdruß. Ein Spiel aus, nächste an. Im Sale weitere 76 Spiele dazugekauft. Es wird einfach nur noch durchkonsumiert. PC mal zwei Wochen auslassen, dann macht oft auch das Spielen wieder Spaß. Aber das schafft ja keiner mehr, ja womit soll man denn die ganze Freizeit auch füllen?


----------



## Alex.Z (10. März 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Was mir bei dem Thementitel so ganz spontan in den SInn kommt ist:

GOTHAM CITY IMPOSTORS
Gotham City Impostors Free to Play on Steam

Ist free-to-play auf Steam (und eigentlich bin ich überhaupt kein Freund von F2P). Sehr simpel aber macht dennoch eine Unmenge Spaß. Leider hatte es für WB Games wohl zu wenig kommerziellen Erfolg - die Server laufen zwar weiter, aber Erweiterungen und neue Maps wird es wohl nicht geben. Schade, aber dennoch macht es auch so viel Spaß. Allerdings dürften gerne mehr Spieler auch die anderen Game Modi außer Team-Deathmatch spielen ; )


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. März 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Bei mir gibt es keinen Reiz mehr. Alle Spiele sind Casual. Warum man heute dazu gezwungen wird alte Spiele zu spielen mit schlechter bis gar keiner kompatibelität ist mir ein Rätsel. Aber Hauptsache heute explodiert der Monitor in allen Farben und wirft mit Zahlen umsich wenn man eine Taste drückt.....Oder der neuste Schrei: BOTS in Multiplayer! Damit selbst derjenige der noch dümmer ist als ein Vollidiot dazu in der Lage ist ein ERFOLGSGEFÜHL zu verspühren indem er BOTS ausschaltet! Das sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Amnesia
Penumbra
Silent Hill 1-3
Outlast
Neverending Nightmares

Wobei "Spaß" hier nicht ganz das richtige Wort ist. Ich glaube "Leiden" trifft das eher. Jedoch wirst du hier natürlich zum Nachdenken angeregt. Storytechnische Meisterwerke halt.

Desweiteren empfehle ich folgende Perlen:

Gothic
NFS Porsche
Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

BioShock Infinite
Mafia 2
Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Ob der Fred nach 13 Monaten noch Bestand hat?


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ob der Fred nach 13 Monaten noch Bestand hat?



Für hilfreiche Antworten ist es nie zu spät


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Wer ist Fred?!


----------



## Amon (9. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Fred Feuerstein


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Es ist schwer passende Tipps zu geben, wenn man nicht weiß welches Genre es sein soll, aber da du ja an Mainstream wenig Interesse hast versuch ich es mal mit einigen , teilweise recht unbekannten, Indietiteln. Titel die Controller erfordern lass ich mal weg.

Waves - Mein Favourit in Sachen Twinstickshooter, immer gut für ein paar Versuche zwischendurch und noch dazu aus Maus+Tastatur ausgelegt.

To the Moon - Total emotionale lineare Story, nicht zu vergleichen mit Adventures die den Fokus auf Rätsel legen. Das Spiel punktet mit Story, Musik und hübsch designter 16bit-like Grafik.

Space Run - Ein Towerdefense-Spiel der etwas anderen Art. Das gibt es bisher kein zweites Mal. Am besten einfach mal ein Video dazu anschauen um zu wissen, wovon ich rede.

Stehst du auf Shoot´em´ups, Metroidvanias oder Rougelikes? Mein favouristes Shmup ist zurzeit RefleX. Eines der neuesten Metroidvanias ist Ori in the Blind Forest, was ich gerade spiele. Gefällt mir bislang sehr gut. Als Rougelikes muss ich auf jeden Fall FTL empfehlen.


----------



## Ion (13. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Danke für die Antwort Atlanter.
Derzeit habe ich viel Spaß mit Divinity: Original Sin

Ein paar von deinen genannten Games kenne ich noch nicht, aber FTL steht bei mir ziemlich weit oben was den Spielspaß angeht. Ori in the Blind Forest ist schon auf der Wunschliste.


----------



## Porsche2000 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Die Frage ist: Was ist für dich "Spaß"?
Games mit ordentlicher Story sind meist weniger Spaß-orientiert, da eben statt der Action und dem reinen Unterhaltungsfaktor eher die Emotionen im Vordergrund stehen. Das Gameplay zielt oft nicht auf ständige Superhero-power mit dicken Knarren und Spezialeffekte für 12-Jährige ab, sondern ist meist dezent und langsam. Mir machen genau solche Spiele Spaß, wobei das weniger mit "Lustig" oder "Bei Laune halten" gemeint ist. Man schaut ja auch keine Kriegs-Dokus aufgrund des Spaßes, sondern weil ein interessantes Thema angesprochen wird, das entweder zum Nachdenken anregt oder bestimmte tiefere Gefühle hervorruft. Das kann sogar traurig oder schrecklich sein. Spaß ist dann einfach nicht mehr das richtige Wort und dennoch wecken solche Medien umso mehr Interesse, da sie ernstzunehmend sind.

Ein Spiel wie z.B. Mario-Kart macht Spaß. Es ist ja auch gezielt ein reiner Fun-Racer. Spricht ja auch nix gegen. Aber wenn es um ein glaubhaftes Rennspiel geht da haben solche Fun-Elemente einfach nix zu suchen.


----------



## bschicht86 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Ich habe grad Fun darin, alte RPG's erneut zu spielen, dabei sind Neverwinter Nights 1 und 2, NOLF 1 und 2, Gothic 2, jetzt Gothic 3, danach natürlich Gothic 4.


----------



## kero81 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

GTA V auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Ion (21. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Sry, aber gta fällt genau in diese Mainstream schiene von der ich anfangs sprach. Den Amerika-Simulator hole ich mir wenn überhaupt im Sale.


----------



## Two-Face (21. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Schon Pillars of Eternity geholt?

Oder Hotline Miami 1 u. 2 probiert?


----------



## kero81 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Ion schrieb:


> Sry, aber gta fällt genau in diese Mainstream schiene von der ich anfangs sprach. Den Amerika-Simulator hole ich mir wenn überhaupt im Sale.



Find ich eigentlich nicht aber tja...


----------



## Icepeakjr (21. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Versuch dich doch mal bei Risk of Rain oder Rogue Legacy? Viel Spass und Frust für kleines Geld!


----------



## aloha84 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

*ikaruga*, was entspanntes für zwischendurch!


----------



## Ion (21. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schon Pillars of Eternity geholt?
> 
> Oder Hotline Miami 1 u. 2 probiert?



Pillars of Eternity steht nach Divinity Original Sin an 
Hotline Miami sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu, der Grafikstil ist ne Katastrophe in meinen Augen ..



kero81 schrieb:


> Find ich eigentlich nicht aber tja...


Was ja auch vollkommen ok ist. Doch GTA ist für mich quasi die Ausgeburt des Mainstreams. Wie gesagt, für 10€ schaue ich es mir gerne an. Bis das so günstig ist dauert es wohl noch ein wenig.




Icepeakjr schrieb:


> Versuch dich doch mal bei Risk of Rain oder Rogue Legacy? Viel Spass und Frust für kleines Geld!



Bei Rogue Legacy habe ich es bereits ins NG++ geschafft, bis ich schließlich keine Lust mehr hatte. Risk of Rain sagt mir gar nichts, schaue ich mir gerne mal an.


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Falls du es noch nicht hast,Ori and the Blind Forest vllt?
Das Spiel enthält wirklich viel Liebe zum Detail,als alter Metroidvania Fan ist dieses Platformer - Spiel für mich einfach eine Wucht.
Hatte ca 10h Spaß für 20€,kann Ori nur empfehlen


----------



## Ion (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Das steht ebenfalls auf meiner Wunschliste


----------



## Salanto (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Meine Tipps sind :

Battleblock Theater - mal mehr oder weniger schweres Jump 'n Run mit einem relativ komischen Humor und lustigen Cutscenes ( auch im Multiplayer)

FTL - 2D Space "Strategie" Spiel / Es setzt auf das "Versagen und Wiederversuchen"

 Five Nights at Freddys 1 und 3 - (Teil 2 ist Müll) Für Leute die Jumpscares mögen und die Story lieber selbst erfinden wollen (Achtet auf die Zeitung) (Teil 3 ist auch zum Teil ziemlich Strategisch)

Kerbel Space Programm - Weltraum Simulation wo man eigene Raketen bauen kann und seine Kerbinauten in den Weltraum schießen kann


----------



## ich558 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Ion schrieb:


> Sry, aber gta fällt genau in diese Mainstream schiene von der ich anfangs sprach. Den Amerika-Simulator hole ich mir wenn überhaupt im Sale.



Aber wieso eigentlich?
Finde die Sequenzen/ Dialoge richtig gut gemacht lustig, brutal oder einfach nur crazy. In der Welt steckt viel Liebe zum Detail, viele Eastereggs und unglaublich viel zu entdecken und zu machen.
Nur deswegen mag ich GTA 4 und 5


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Stimmt schon,GTA ist eine gute Satire und zeigt dabei ein "schönes" Spiegelbild der westlichen Gesellschaft.^^
Reizt mich aber aktuell auch nicht wirklich,auch wenn es ein gutes Spiel ist.

Brothers a Tale of Two Sons,Mark of the Ninja,SuperMeatBoy,The Binding of Isaac wären noch paar lustige Spiele,die mir einfallen würden (Empfehlungen aus meinem Freundeskreis,aber auch von mir). 
Bin kein wirklicher IndieFan,aber wenn man die Schnauze voll hat von Action und Mainstream,dann wäre sowas vielleicht das Richtige.

PS: Dishonored war ehrlich klasse 
Achja wenn du Action grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt bist,wäre MGR:R von Platinum Games vllt interessant,das Spiel ist ziemlich auf Speed ,das Gameplay ist klasse und die Story finde ich auch gut,nur technisch nicht so toll und linear.
Storymodus (je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad) ca 7-10h.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Gta ist kein gutes Spiel, jeder der sagt das Gta nen gutes Spiel ist hat verschlafen. Was ist an Gta gut ? Gta ist immer das gleiche mit anderer Kulisse, in Spielen geht es aber nicht um die Kulisse sondern um das Gameplay. Jeder der sagt Gta 5 ist nen gutes Spiel hat keine Ahnung von Spielen ganz einfach. So ist das findet euch damit ab... 

Wenn jemand gute Spiele sucht, da gibt es genügend.  Keine Lust die ganzen Perlen aufzuzählen...


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Hmm, ein Spiel das wirklich Spaß macht...schwer, da absolut abhängig vom persöhnlicehn Geschmack.  

Empfehlenswert, sofern noch nicht gespielt: 

*XCOM: Enemy Within *(Taktikspiel auf Basis der XCOM Spiele mit vielen Möglichkeiten und zeitgemäßer Aufsetzung der alten Klassiker)
*Neverwinter Nights 2 + Addons* (Party CRPG auf Basis des D&D 3.5 Regelwerks und von Obsidian entwickelt, welche auch Pillars of Eternity gemacht haben, aus 2006 und dafür immer noch sehr ansehlicher Grafik)
*Fallout: New Vegas* (ebenfalls von Obsidian, mit vielen Möglichkeiten Quests zu lösen, vortrefflichen Humor auf Basis des Fallout Universums, sowie direkte Fortsetzung der Entwicklungen aus Fallout 1-2)
*Brütal Legend* (Action Adventure mit Jack Black (School of Rock) als Protagonisten in einer sehr metal lastigen Welt, coolen Songs, Gastauftritte von diversen Größen des metal Genre, witzigen Dialogen und schrägen Gegnern)
*Arcanum: Von Dampfmaschinen und Magie* (was älter, aber geniales Setting mit einer Welt in der es Technologie und Magie gibt / Steampunk / viele Möglichkeiten  seinen Charakter zu entwickln, große erkundbare Welt, interessante Geschichte)
*Vampires: Masqurade Bloodlines *(Action RPG in welchen man einen Charakter spielt der jüngst, durch unglückliche Umstände zum Vampir wurde. Düsteres Setting, interessante Geschichte um die Ergreifung der Macht über die Vampirclans und eine sehr aktive Modder Community welche einen Restoration Patch für das Spiel erstellt hat der sich wirklich lohnt und das Spiel sinnvoll verbessert)
*Septerra Core* (Spiel im Stil von Japano RPGs wie Final Fantasy, aber eines der sehr wenigen Spiele welches von einem westlichen Studio entwickelt wurde, mit einer super Story, welche unerwartete Wendungen hat und herrausragende Begleiter bietet, sowie einem sehr abwechslungsreichen Setting)


----------



## dnz (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Spiele die ich hier noch nicht gesehen (hoffentlich nicht überlesen habe): Limbo , This war of mine, The stanley parable und Life is Strange. Letzteres ist sehr storylastig und ich hätte nie gedacht, dass mich so ein Spiel mal so fesselt, aber die Atmosphäre hat mich irgendwie einfach komplett überwältigt. This war of mine ist auch mal was abwechslungsreicheres, auch wenn mir persönlich da die Langzeitmotivation fehlt. Bei The stanley parable wiederrum hat man durch die 1000 verschiedenen Wege das Spiel durchzuspielen und die damit verbundenen Alternativenden umso mehr Motivation. Wenn du Ori and the blind forest auf deiner Wunschliste hast, dann dürfest du Limbo bereits kennen. Wenn nicht, dürfte das auch sehr interessant sein.


----------



## wooty1337 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Gta ist kein gutes Spiel, jeder der sagt das Gta nen gutes Spiel ist hat verschlafen. Was ist an Gta gut ? Gta ist immer das gleiche mit anderer Kulisse, in Spielen geht es aber nicht um die Kulisse sondern um das Gameplay. Jeder der sagt Gta 5 ist nen gutes Spiel hat keine Ahnung von Spielen ganz einfach. So ist das findet euch damit ab...
> 
> Wenn jemand gute Spiele sucht, da gibt es genügend.  Keine Lust die ganzen Perlen aufzuzählen...



Ich will ja jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, aber deinen Beitrag finde ich schon etwas umverschämt und sehr verallgemeinert.
Da steht ja nicht mal meiner Meinung nach o.ä.  So einen Trollbeitrag kannst du dir echt klemmen.


----------



## Gripschi (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Long Live the Queen finf ich top

Ansonsten Morrowind Dark Souls

Wenn du auch mal Strategie spielst: Sins of a Solar Empire, bietet zig Mods

Medival Total War 2, gibt es viele tolle Mods z.b. Zelda

Einige Star Wars Titel wie Republic Command, Battlefront z.b.

Meridian New World

Sid Meyers Pirates und Rails sind auch was für Zwischendurch.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Ist OK, werd ich dann machen. Danke, dass du so sachlich bleibst.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Das war sachlich genug, GTA lebt vom Mainstream. Die Leute sind nicht durch gutes Gameplay bedient sondern durch ne andere Kulisse. Das ist auch ok solange es Geld einbringt. Aber mit einem guten Spiel hat das nichts zu tun und jeder der was anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung. Überzeug mich vom Gegenteil oder schweig einfach....


----------



## Two-Face (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Es ging hier glaub' ursprünglich darum, dem TE Spiele abseits des Mainstreams - egal ob dieser nun gut oder schlecht ist - zu empfehlen. GTA ist Mainstream, weil es eben von einem großem Publisher stammt, es "jeder" kauft und Triple A ist. Deswegen ist es aber noch beileibe kein schlechtes Spiel. Das soll erst mal glaubhaft bewiesen werden, dann ist dieses Thema eine Diskussion würdig.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Hör auf zu nerven ich hab nichts gegen Gta Spieler. Aber da du das nicht verstehst, geh dich mal ******.


Sehr intelligent, Beleidigungen in einem von einem Mod erstelltem Thread zu bringen.


----------



## wooty1337 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Das ist doch allein deine Sicht der Dinge. Für den anderen ist es ebend ein gelungenes und gutes Spiel. Was mich stört ist, dass du deine Aussage zu sehr verallgemeinerst und deine Meinung als die Einzig richtige darstellst. Zudem war mein Kommentar zu deiner Sachlichkeit auf deine etwas forsche Antwort auf meinen ersten Kommentar bezogen. Das war ziemlich unreif...


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Der Punkt ist halt das Gta stehen geblieben ist von gutes Spiel kann da nicht die Rede sein. Es ist ne andere Kulisse und das jedes mal, da kannst du sagen was du willst. Meine Meinung ist richtig in der Sache von Gta weil sich nur dir Kulisse geändert hat. Ein gutes Spiel ist das nicht, es lebt von der Werbung und das ist auch allgemein bekannt. Wenn es dich unterhält kein Thema aber laber mich nícht dicht. Gta ist kein gutes Spiel Punkt.


----------



## Gripschi (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

GTA ist ein gutes Spiel, was willst du ausser Setting und Kleinigkeiten ändern?

Bitte fass deine Meinung nicht als Allgemeingültig auf. Nur weil es von seinen "Charm" lebt ist es doch ok.

Aber Ion sucht eh anders.

BTT!

An sich fallen mir noch:

Mount and Blade Warband und Napoleonic Wars

Für die PS 2/3 Kingdom Hearts, meine absolute Lieblingsreihe ever


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Ich wette, The Book of Unwritten Tales (1 & 2) und Men of War (+ Addons) hat der Threadersteller noch nicht gespielt. Absolut klasse Atmosphäre und kein Mainstream.


----------



## RoyalSandwitch (23. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Die Deponia Reihe ist auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Porsche2000 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

GTA ist Mainstream wie es im Buche steht. Platte Story, aktive Gewaltinszenierung, Powerhero Action-Gameplay, Gangster hey jo nigga voll krass mann alter cool. 

Billigste Inszenierung eines Spiels. Genau aufgrund solcher hirnlosen Ami-Spiele haben Videospiele im Allgemeinen unter ihrem schlechten Ruf zu leiden und Perlen haben es oft schwer als Kunstwerk oder Kulturgut anerkannt zu werden.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> GTA ist Mainstream wie es im Buche steht. Platte Story, aktive Gewaltinszenierung, Powerhero Action-Gameplay, Gangster hey jo nigga voll krass mann alter cool.


[emoji38] Darum geht es ja auch in GTA. Es geht um Gangs und Kohle und nicht um eine Teaparty im Garten .

Ich würde dir This War Of Mine aufs Herz legen, du muss es jedoch ernst spielen wollen(!) und nicht bäm ist mir egal dass ihr stirbt.

Hier der 1ste Trailer:

This War of Mine - Reveal Trailer - YouTube

Das Spiel hat mich persönlich sehr bewegt.


----------



## Ion (23. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Ich bitte dann darum die GTA-Diskussion ad acta zu legen. Wem das Spiel  spaß macht, der soll es spielen, dagegen habe ich nichts. Doch es fällt  nicht unter die Spiele die ich hier suche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was  ich damit sagen will: Ich bin den "großen" Spielen nicht grundsätzlich  abgeneigt, ich spiele z. B. gerne BF3 und BF4 und habe damals auch  diverse GTA-Titel durchgespielt, doch hier soll es um Spiele der "kleinen" Entwickler gehen. 





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, ein Spiel das wirklich Spaß macht...schwer, da absolut abhängig vom persöhnlicehn Geschmack.
> 
> Empfehlenswert, sofern noch nicht gespielt:
> 
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche Liste, sogar mit Beschreibung!

Brütal Legend habe ich geliebt, genauso wie Vampire. Beide mehrmals durchgespielt.
Fallout New Vegas - ich weiß nicht wie ich es ausdrücken soll - macht einfach keinen Spaß. Fallout 3 hingegen fande ich super. Ich verstehe es selbst nicht, aber mit NV werde ich nicht warm 



dnz schrieb:


> Spiele die ich hier noch nicht gesehen (hoffentlich nicht überlesen habe): Limbo , This war of mine, The stanley parable und Life is Strange. Letzteres ist sehr storylastig und ich hätte nie gedacht, dass mich so ein Spiel mal so fesselt, aber die Atmosphäre hat mich irgendwie einfach komplett überwältigt. This war of mine ist auch mal was abwechslungsreicheres, auch wenn mir persönlich da die Langzeitmotivation fehlt. Bei The stanley parable wiederrum hat man durch die 1000 verschiedenen Wege das Spiel durchzuspielen und die damit verbundenen Alternativenden umso mehr Motivation. Wenn du Ori and the blind forest auf deiner Wunschliste hast, dann dürfest du Limbo bereits kennen. Wenn nicht, dürfte das auch sehr interessant sein.



Limbo zählt zu den genannten "kleinen" Spiele auf die ich oben zu sprechen kam. Auch mehrmals durch. Ori ist wie gesagt auf der Wunschliste. This War of Mine ist auch ein äußerst spanndender Titel welchen ich jetzt 1x durch habe (quasi die erste Geschichte), doch da fehlt mir, genau wie dir, die Motivation weiter zu machen.
Die anderen beiden sagen mir wenig zu.




Gripschi schrieb:


> Für die PS 2/3 Kingdom Hearts, meine absolute Lieblingsreihe ever


Bitte nur Spiele für den PC, danke 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich wette, The Book of Unwritten Tales (1 & 2) und Men of War (+ Addons) hat der Threadersteller noch nicht gespielt. Absolut klasse Atmosphäre und kein Mainstream.


Die Wette hättest du verloren, denn den ersten Teil von The Book of Unwritten Tales habe ich gespielt. Allerdings nicht bis zum Schluss, da ich es einfach nicht auf die Reihe kriege die Gegenstände zu kombinieren.



RoyalSandwitch schrieb:


> Die Deponia Reihe ist auch sehr empfehlenswert.


Aus oben genannten Grund fällt daher auch die Deponia Reihe flach. Ich bin total überfordert damit. Ich kann euch nicht sagen warum.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> [emoji38]
> 
> Ich würde dir This War Of Mine aufs Herz legen, du muss es jedoch ernst spielen wollen(!) und nicht bäm ist mir egal dass ihr stirbt.
> 
> Das Spiel hat mich persönlich sehr bewegt.


Ja das Spiel ist in der Tat eines der Spiele die man ernst nehmen "muss", weil sie sonst ihren Charme nicht ausspielen können.


----------



## Orka45 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Schau euch mal Renegade X an. Es ist ein Fan Remake vom Originalen C&C Renegade.
Wenn es dir zusagt, dann kann ich dir versprechen das es dich eine weile fesseln wird.
Das letzte Spiel an dem ich derart lange hängen geblieben bin war GW2 und danach Minecraft.

Als Tipp für den Einstieg würde ich empfehlen das Offizielle Forum zu überfliegen, da gibts einen sehr guten 10.000 Wörter Guide für Anfänger.

Das Beste. Es ist 100% Kostenlos, die Entwickler dürften nichteinmal Geld dafür annehmen.


----------



## MOD6699 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Hab ich letztens in nem LP gesehen sah recht gut aus: in verbis virtus

Bei dem Spiel muss man die Spells sprechen (Mic wird also benötigt). Erinnerte mich von der Aufmachung leicht an Heroes Might & Magic


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Ion schrieb:


> Fallout New Vegas - ich weiß nicht wie ich es ausdrücken soll - macht einfach keinen Spaß. Fallout 3 hingegen fande ich super. Ich verstehe es selbst nicht, aber mit NV werde ich nicht warm



Nun, das ist vermutlich so wie bei Büchern, wenn du mitten in einer Reihe einsteigst ohne die Bücher zuvor gelesen zu haben geht einfach viel Kontext und Anspielungen verloren. So auch bei F:NV. Es gibt dort einfach an jeder Ecke Anspielungen auf Fallout 2 und auch Fallout 1, vieles davon bekommt man aber halt nicht mit wenn man die Vorgänger nicht kennt. Es hat daher einfach auch für jemanden der die Vorgänger gespielt hat nochmal eine ganz andere Wirkung. 

Ansonsten was mir noch einfallen würde:

*Blitzkrieg 1 mit Addons / Burning Horrizons, Rolling Thunder und Green Devils *(Etwas älteres gutes  Echtzeitstrategiespiel im WW2, kein Basisbau wo man Missionsziele mit den vorhandenen Einheiten erreichen muss. Man besitzt Kerneinheiten die man von Mission zu Mission mitnehmen darf, die leveln und die man zwischen den Missionen nach eigenen Gusto gegen andere Einheiten austauschen kann. Grade die Addons von La Platta Studios bieten sehr gutes, abwechslungsreiches Missionsdesign und sind teilweise recht fordernd.)
*Rise of Nations mit Addon Throne of Patriots* (Echtzeitstrategiespiel welches eine Mischung aus Age of Empires 2 und Civilization ist und wo man seine Nation von der Bronzezeit bis zur Moderne begleitet.)
*Warhammer Bloodbowl* (Die Warhammer Version von Football, brutaler, fieser und lustiger, mit 2 "Spielmodi", zum einem einen ehr simplifizerten actionlastigeren für Einsteiger und einem rundenbasierten sich getreu ans original Tabletop Regelwerk haltenden, was ehr für Leute empfehlenswert ist die entweder bereits das tabletop gespielt haben, oder bereit sind sich mit dem Regelwerk auseinander zu setzen. So oder so aber ein Spiel mit verdammt unterhaltsamen Partien und ansprechender Grafik )


----------



## Jor-El (23. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Wenn es klein und edel sein soll, kann ich folgende wärmstens empfehlen.

-Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons
-Contrast
-Papo & Yo
-Dust - An Elysian Tail
-The Cave


----------



## Porsche2000 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Für mich sind Penumbra und Amnesia nach wie vor die Musterbeispiele der Indie-Juwelen.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (23. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Wurde Running with Rifles schon erwähnt? Quasi Battlefield in 2d, macht richtig laune, also mir zumindest.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdRJ2Fb13-s

Auf Steam gibts auch ne Demo


----------



## ich558 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Welches Spiel ich momentan sehr interessant Finde ist LEX MORTIS.
Eine Art Open World Horror und eine sehr spannendes Gameplay und geile Atmosphäre 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsDeMY-Zhxg&index=1&list=PLGWGc5dfbzn-I3Lye6J7D_l9dXRmIpDvV


----------



## aloha84 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Weiß nicht ob es schon wer erwähnt:

Broforce ist sehr geil!
Wenn man mal probe spielen will, es gibt einen kleinen kostenlosen Ableger --> Expandabros.
Gibts beides auf steam.


----------



## Icepeakjr (24. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*

Ich kann dir im moment unbedingt das "Steam Rogue Sale " angebot empfehlen! Ein paar sehr prächtige Perlen dabei!


----------



## Rizzard (24. April 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand ein Spiel, welches mal wieder richtig Spaß macht?*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach kein Spiel mehr, was einfach Spaß macht. Der letzte richtige Kracher war Dishonored, das hat mich dermaßen in seinen Bann gezogen das ich alles um mich herum vergessen konnte.
> So etwas suche ich erneut.



Sucht man so etwas nicht eigentlich ständig?

Wenn ich überlege, die komplette Metal Gear Solid Reihe, was ein Erlebnis.
Die Mass Effect Story, selten so etwas grandioses erlebt. Dragon Age: Origins, erst da wurde meine Begeisterung für RPGs so richtig geweckt.
Dann Spiele wie Dark Souls, die mich gepackt und nicht mehr los gelassen haben.
Geschichten wie in TLoU, an die ich mich noch in einigen Jahren erinnern werde, und das nur wegen der Charaktere.

Das amüssante, Dishonored habe ich nicht durchgespielt. Hat mich irgendwann nicht mehr begeistern können.^^


----------

